# seite lädt nicht



## blonder engel (15. September 2003)

HILFE!
ich hab ein problem,an dem ich schon seit 4  wochen rumdoctore,und keiner kann mir helfen.oder vielleicht doch?ich geb die hoffnung noch nicht auf!
folgendes:ich habe ie 6 und windows xp,provider ist t-online.lief ja alles ganz gut,bis ich vor 4 wochen plötzlich meine lieblingsseite nicht mehr öffnen konnte.
http://www.fc-koeln.de
jetzt lacht bitte net,für mich is die sache ziemlich ernst.jedenfalls lädt mein ie die seite nicht mehr.bleibt einfach weiß,aber den quelltext kann er anzeigen.komischerweise läuft er sonst problemlos,es is nur die eine seite,die er nicht lädt.auch über links komm ich da nicht rein.bei meinen freunden gibts da keine probleme.da geht das überall.ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern,irgendwas verstellt zu haben.das ging von heut auf morgen so.habe schon alles ausprobiert,von cookies und dateien löschen,java installiert,aktualisiert,usw,aber langsam bin ich am ende.
wenn einer einen rat weiß,bitte erklärt ihn ausführlich,da ich mich mit der materie net so auskenne.bitte bitte helft mir,sonst verzweifel ich noch,das kann doch alles gar net sein!
danke schonmal für eure bemühungen


----------



## Mark (16. September 2003)

Hi!

Es tut mir leid, ich kenn mich leider auch nicht aus, aber ich musste echt lachen!  
Du hast nun drei Möglichkeiten: evtl. anderen Browser verwenden, T-Online knicken (im Zweifelsfall sind die immer schuld!), oder zu einem anderen Verein wechseln  
Eine klitzekleine Idee: hast Du mal Deinen Cache gelöscht? Extras/Internetoptionen/DateienLöschen...

Sorry, nicht bös' sein ... *schmunzel* ... ich drücke Dir die Daumen *prust*


----------



## rootssw (16. September 2003)

Könnte es sein, dass T-Online einen Port oder dienst block?
Ich bin bei AOL und die machen das dauernd.
Aber mein Sniffer hat nichts wirklich ungewöhnliches angezeigt.
Vielleicht will dich der Verein auch einfach nicht mehr haben und die haben dich gesperrt ?!
Vielleicht mal 'ne Mail an den Webmaster schicken?


----------



## blonder engel (16. September 2003)

*nix geht*

das mit den dateien löschen hab ich alles schon gemacht.wie kann ich denn rausfinden,ob t-online den port blockt und wie kann ich den wieder freigeben?schreibt mir fleißig,vielleicht könnt ihr mich doch noch glücklich machen!
übrigens:einen andren browser hab ich auch schon probiert,klappt alles net.und wie gesagt,an dem einen tag kam ich noch auf die seite drauf,an dem andren ging nix mehr.als ob man nur ne "ein-tages-berechtigung" hätte.bitte bitte schreibt weiter,das muß doch irgendwie gehn!


----------

